
The Sad State of Happiness in the United States and the Role of Digital Media [pdf] - luu
https://s3.amazonaws.com/happiness-report/2019/WHR19_Ch5.pdf
======
lasky
I’m sure pg would say we just don’t yet have our social antibodies for the
effects of the iPhone.

Remember “TV rots your brain”? wasn’t that supposed to stay a myth?

My theory is the below are critical needs:

-dependable community who loves you unconditionally -self acceptance and compassion -acceptance of others and compassion

Meanwhile we live in an era where increasingly addictive mobile consumption
takes us further away from meeting these needs by making us feel inadequate,
disconnected and angry.

